# Just clownin' around...



## cyan (Mar 6, 2014)

I picked this little guy up today.  











His new home.




Cyndi


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2014)

Still too cute


----------



## AnnV (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful animal!


----------



## cyan (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks!
More pics!


----------



## cyan (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## bouaboua (Mar 7, 2014)

I need to develop the interest of this beauty. But it is beautiful.


----------



## izel_ (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow! How amazing. [FROG FACE]


----------

